# My boy Buddy***



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

So im going to start a new tread for my new lil boy Buddy. First off I’ll start with the basics, He's a 13.2hh, roan, Brumby. He's 9 years old. When he was a lil bub he was wild, & lived in a nature reserve in Australia called, Adaminaby. Im leasing him, because the girl who owns him doesn't ride him any more but he was her first horse so she will, ‘sadly’ never sell him. I first found out I would be leasing him on the 23 of April this year. My mum & step dad went out to see him that morning, (unbeknown to me, as I was at school). That afternoon, I went out to see him & see if I liked him, which I obviously did. So after going home with Wild_Spot & trying to tell my patents it was a great Idea for my to lease him (even though they had already made up their minds that I could). I was so so happy after I found out that I could lease him, I cried, (properly after wild_spot left lol). I’ve only been to one comp with him at this time, we came home with a second, three thirds & a forth. Im still on a high about his performance. I'll write more later when i have some time as im meant to be doing school work at the moment! lol


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well today im going out to ride, I'm going to be able to vault on him by the time i go home  . Im also going to practice some mounted games stuff on him such as picking up a carton with a stick etc. Im really hoping im going to be able to do this by the time the mounted game comp comes up.


----------

